# In need of help for new CPU



## Diparna (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi! I am Diparna. I am in need for a new CPU. My specifications are: - 
It should be having at least 4 processors, 2 GB of Ram and within the price range of 9000. I am buying this mainly with the purpose of gaming. I am buying this for playing latest games such as Call of Duty Ghosts, Assassin's Creed IV,etc.
Hoping for a reply soon.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 21, 2014)

fx8320 is ur only option


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 21, 2014)

Diparna said:


> Hi! I am Diparna. I am in need for a new CPU. My specifications are: -
> It should be having at least 4 processors, 2 GB of Ram and within the price range of 9000. I am buying this mainly with the purpose of gaming. I am buying this for playing latest games such as Call of Duty Ghosts, Assassin's Creed IV,etc.
> Hoping for a reply soon.



U can opt for amd processors as they cost less & also give good price performance.  Best for gaming. Do tell ur current hardware specs in detail. Also if u add few bucks can get 4gb which is recommended for playing latest games


----------



## Honeydew (Mar 22, 2014)

+1 for what ganeshg said...you should opt for atleast 4 gb ram...cause ghost doesnt run on 2 gb...and for the proccy suggestion do tell your current build..


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 22, 2014)

Honeydew said:


> +1 for what ganeshg said...you should opt for atleast 4 gb ram...cause ghost doesnt run on 2 gb...and for the proccy suggestion do tell your current build..



Thnx.......
And Diparna do post ur configuration ASAP so that we can recommend according to it.


----------



## Diparna (Mar 23, 2014)

2 gb ram, dual core 3 ghz, 500 gb hdd,  ati Radeon hd 5450 2 gb


----------



## Honeydew (Mar 23, 2014)

Diparna said:


> 2 gb ram, dual core 3 ghz, 500 gb hdd,  ati Radeon hd 5450 2 gb


That's not gonna help us.we need names.just the names of your motherboard and psu will suffice.
and i would suggest you to buy a graphics card rather than a processor to play games.a "dual core 3 ghz" proccy will do for now.
you should get a hd 7770 and a 2 gb ram stick for now,both will come under 9000/-


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 23, 2014)

Diparna said:


> 2 gb ram, dual core 3 ghz, 500 gb hdd,  ati Radeon hd 5450 2 gb



Yup the processor will do for now what u require the most is a gfx. I think u can get 7770 locally @7.5 & the rest can be spent on RAM. But this wont stop here u have to make sure to have a right psu for that which will cost some more.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 23, 2014)

@op, 5450 is not meant for gaming. you may need to buy a new psu for hd 7770. your dual core cpu is likely to bottleneck the games.


----------



## Diparna (Mar 23, 2014)

Please do just tell the names and.i will ask the prices and see to the needful


----------



## Diparna (Mar 26, 2014)

Please just provide ur suggestions for processors and I will ask around the prices.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Diparna said:


> Please just provide ur suggestions for processors and I will ask around the prices.



increase your budget,
 get i3 4130 -7.5k
gigabyte h81 s1 - 4k 
corsair vengeance 4gb - 2.8k / kingston hyperx blu / gskill ripjawsx which ever cheaper.
r7 240 1gb ddr5 -5.1k


----------



## siddhant.dash007 (May 3, 2014)

Please can you confirm whether MSI h81-p33 has HDMI port??

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> increase your budget,
> get i3 4130 -7.5k
> gigabyte h81 s1 - 4k
> corsair vengeance 4gb - 2.8k / kingston hyperx blu / gskill ripjawsx which ever cheaper.
> r7 240 1gb ddr5 -5.1k



My CPU is Intel i3 4130.I just wanted to know whether MSI motherboards are good and does MSI h81p33 has HDMI port?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 3, 2014)

siddhant.dash007 said:


> Please can you confirm whether MSI h81-p33 has HDMI port??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



that msi mobo does not have any hdmi port.


----------



## siddhant.dash007 (May 3, 2014)

Msi or gigabyte which one to go for?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 3, 2014)

siddhant.dash007 said:


> Msi or gigabyte which one to go for?



gigabyte h81 s1 does not have hdmi either. look for gigabyte h81m hd3 which has hdmi. else look for its bigger brother b85m d3h


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

siddhant.dash007 said:


> Msi or gigabyte which one to go for?



How about Asus or Asrock instead.


----------

